# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  La Ley de Evaluación Ambiental podría ir al Tribunal Constitucional por abrir la puerta a un trasvase

## NoRegistrado

> La Junta de Portavoces ha acordado incluir en el orden del día del próximo Pleno, el 27 de febrero, el debate sobre la interposición de un recurso de inconstitucionalidad contra determinados preceptos de la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental, aprobada en diciembre en el Congreso, por vulnerar el Estatuto de Autonomía y abrir la puerta al trasvase del Ebro permitiendo transferencias entre cuencas.
> 
> Previsiblemente, se aprobará por unanimidad de la Cámara. En caso de que el Pleno apruebe interponer este recurso, las Cortes tendrán plazo para hacerlo hasta el 10 de marzo.
> 
> Chunta Aragonesista ha reiterado hoy, en la reunión de la Mesa y Junta de Portavoces de las Cortes, su solicitud para la convocatoria de un Pleno extraordinario que debata y, en su caso apruebe, la interposición. Votaremos, obviamente, a favor de la interposición del recurso, en coherencia con lo que hemos venido planteando y defendiendo, y sería inexplicable que el resto de los grupos no lo hiciera, ha señalado el portavoz de CHA José Luis Soro.
> 
> CHA ya solicitó el 11 de diciembre de 2013, en otra sesión de la Mesa y Junta, la celebración de este pleno extraordinario porque no teníamos ninguna duda de que la Ley invade competencias de Aragón en materia hidráulica, y sobre todo, deja la puerta abierta al trasvase del Ebro, ha recordado Soro. 
> 
> Esta primera petición no fue aprobada, y la Junta decidió encargar, previamente a cualquier decisión, un informe a los servicios jurídicos de las Cortes, que fue entregado ayer a los grupos parlamentarios y que concluye claramente que hay indicios de inconstitucionalidad en la ley. 
> ...


http://www.diarioaragones.com/mediod...-trasvase.html

A ver si los aragoneses hacen lo que no hemos hecho los ribereños del Tajo, y tiran para atrás esa Ley. Afortunadamente allí la gente está despierta.

La Ley de evaluación ambiental, y sus enmiendas es la mayor aberración ambiental que conozco desde la llegada de la democracia.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (19-feb-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

*El Partido Aragonés apoya el recurso de inconstitucionalidad contra la ley de evaluación ambiental por facilitar los trasvases*

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/trasvas...on-ambiental-p

*El PP apoyará el recurso contra la ley ambiental del Gobierno de Rajoy*

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...oy_921922.HTML

Como siempre, el refranero popular es muy sabio:

Tiran más dos t*t*s que dos carretas.

Ahora cambiamos la primera palabra autocensurada por "VOTOS" y carretas por "SOSTENIBILIDAD ECONÓMICA Y MEDIOAMBIENTAL"

Mientras Castilla La Mancha y Madrid, principales afectadas, a callar y a obedecer.
 !!Qué nos tendrá el Señor guardado!! decían las abuelas... 

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

